# Will not covering the cage effect my budgies health?



## Nicalou (Dec 26, 2016)

Ages ago I moved my budgies into a bigger cage, I can't remember when but they've been in his big cage for most of their time with me. Since getting this big cage I've had trouble covering it, I'm not tall enough but I managed because I've been told I have to cover them and I want whats best for my pair. They've never liked being covered, even while in the small cage, they flap around and panic, and when I take off the cover they don't really like it either. Today I had to move the cage onto a different stand, the only thing I had is taller than the old stand so now the cage is a few inches higher. To cover them up I had to use a step-ladder and they really didn't appreciate it, and I'm not surprised.
I am going to ask my parents for a shorter stand, but till then I don't want to step up the ladder on a daily basis and freak my birds out.
I have left them uncovered before accidentally, usually because I've passed out at my desk doing college work, and they seemed fine.

Will leaving the cover off at night while I wait for a shorter stand effect their health?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is not necessary that you cover your birds' cage at night - especially when it upsets them more than settling them.

The important thing is that they get 10-12 hours of darkness and quiet time for sleeping.

If you are trying to discourage breeding by ensuring they get only 8 hours of daylight then that may be difficult to achieve without covering the cage. *


----------



## Nicalou (Dec 26, 2016)

FaeryBee said:


> *It is not necessary that you cover your birds' cage at night - especially when it upsets them more than settling them.
> 
> The important thing is that they get 10-12 hours of darkness and quiet time for sleeping.
> 
> If you are trying to discourage breeding by ensuring they get only 8 hours of daylight then that may be difficult to achieve without covering the cage. *


I have two boys so breeding isn't an issue.

Thank you for the reply.
I'll stop covering them and monitor their sleeping to make sure they get enough nightly rest.


----------

